# XML led, what's going on here exactly?



## purelite (Jan 6, 2011)

So ,



This new led the XML seems like the next greatest thing in LED tech and worthy of upgrading to . Especially since it costs about the same as an XPG, well that is hopefully it will once the frenzy calms a bit and makers/dealers lower the inflated prices for the new LED in their lights. 



But I am confused as to exactly what this led replaces? I have seen statements that it is 20% more efficient and 20% brighter than the XPG. But, then I see out put claims using the XML of 700+ lumens. Now thats running the XML at 3amps or so . I have never heard 0f anyone running an XPG at 3amps and getting 700 lumens. in fact the only way to get 500+ lumens from an XPG is running 2 or 3 at once. 



So to me it is great you can push the XML to 3amps safely but it seems to me that that the XML is more of a SST50 and SST90 killer than an XPG killer? Sounds like you can run the XML at 1.5amps and get better performance than an XPG but it will be floody output which many dont like. 



I am constantly amazed at CREE and how they keep upping the bar. For flashlights I think they just brought the hatchet down on the super expensive SST leds which is great for us!!



Or am I seeing this wrong? Is it all just hype and I am being drawn in also? I want better efficiency and longer runtimes more than output these days but I cant figure out of these XMLs are really that much more efficient than anything already out there, at least enough to make the cost to upgrade worth it.



Oh also , why if CREE is a US based manufacturer do we always have to wait for extended periods for US based light makers to incorporate these advances into lights while the overseas makers (China) get them out so fast ? How are they getting American components before others here ?


----------



## Spacetracker (May 6, 2011)

purelite said:


> So ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Although I think the XM-L is a worthwhile improvement, I tend to agree with you. It is a hefty emitter, and as such, doesn't up the efficiency of EDC's (small, every day carry lights). We need a (new) lower current emitter with better efficiencies, and for sure a 'step up' in brightness. Now that would stir my interest!

As for waiting extended periods - it may be hard for China to import those new LED's; I heard some were being mounted on circuit boards here in the USA, then shipped over, to help save time.


----------



## 04BoxsterS (Sep 5, 2011)

Cree does not make the SST50 or 90. They are made by Luminus Devices. The SST 50 is 5mm^2 and the 90 9mm^2. Both are single array chips. Cree to my knowledge does not make a single array high output array such as Luminus.


----------



## easilyled (Sep 6, 2011)

Spacetracker said:


> Although I think the XM-L is a worthwhile improvement, I tend to agree with you. It is a hefty emitter, and as such, doesn't up the efficiency of EDC's (small, every day carry lights).


 
This statement is not completely true, because the XM-L can be used instead of the XP-G at the same drive levels as the XP-G in small EDC's and it will result in greater overall output because it is more efficient.

However, it will also result in more flood and less throw and perhaps this is something that you find undesirable.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Sep 6, 2011)

Generally speaking, LEDs aren't designed to be optimized in flashlights.

Also, last I heard, Cree does chip fab in the US. actual packages are assembled in China


----------



## SemiMan (Sep 6, 2011)

purelite said:


> So ,
> 
> 
> Oh also , why if CREE is a US based manufacturer do we always have to wait for extended periods for US based light makers to incorporate these advances into lights while the overseas makers (China) get them out so fast ? How are they getting American components before others here ?


 
US: Larger companies, more extensive design (electrical, optical, thermal), more engineering testing, more MFG testing, etc.

CHINA: If it turns on, it's good.

Seems to be the U.S. companies may be missing the marketing boat though.

Semiman


----------



## FlashlightPhreak (Sep 6, 2011)

Question: Is there a lot of difference in the use of an XM-L for instance in a P Rocket XM-L vs A Fenix TK35 in brightness and distance the beam will throw??? Obviously there's a big difference in price and quality.


----------

